
EU Parliament recommends Jabber instead of WhatsApp and checks signal - ge0rg
https://www.en24.news/2019/10/eu-parliament-recommends-jabber-instead-of-whatsapp-and-checks-signal.html
======
ppjet6
Curious to know where they got that info from. The source seems to be
heise.de, and that's the only other article I can find about it.

As for the EU, did they just ask the nerd in the IT department? I want to see
them as our (XSF) next marketing person.

------
DygFiul
XMPP would be the best choice ever. But I don't believe in miracles.

